# Photo enlarger modifications



## JacobtheKidd (Nov 10, 2012)

I have an older vivatar enlarger that is mounted to a relativley light wooden base and I managed to talk my work out of a scrap piece of ground steel plate. I was thinking of painting it flat black and mounting the enlarger stand to it for increased stability. While thinking of this, I also managed to brainstorm cutting a slot the length of the stand so I could quickly square the enlarger to the base when desired. Was just wondering if anyone else has gone hacking away at their enlargers and managed to improve them and what their experiences were.


----------



## ann (Nov 10, 2012)

I have changed out the bases, but never to this extent. I used wood , like 3/4 inch board..


----------



## timor (Nov 10, 2012)

I removed the base altogether and bolted the top of the column to the brick wall. The lower end instead of normal base is bolted to the bench. Bench is also bolted to the wall. I have Omega D3.


----------

